# Problème pour faire un double clic avec la souris



## saverose (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheté la souris Macally BTMouse bluetooth, et tout marche correctement, sauf que quand je veux faire un double clic, ça ne marche pas, en fait je suis obligé de faire clic droit + ouvrir, pourquoi cela? comment y régler? alors qu'avant avec ma pauvre souris optique ça marchait normal.
Merci
C


----------



## miz_ici (24 Janvier 2007)

Salut
A mon avis ca vient de la VITESSE du double clic. Va dans POMME/PREFERENCES SYTEME/CLAVIER SOURIS/SOURIS et change la VITESSE DU DOUBLE CLIC.
Tiend moi au courant.


----------



## saverose (24 Janvier 2007)

lol a oui tu as raison, en fait j'avais mis rapide à fond, et je dois pas cliquer aussi vite que ça lol, merci


----------

